# Idaho Boy hunting Pigeons Shuts down part of Idaho Falls



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This is the story.

http://abcnews.go.com/Weird/wireStory/boy-hunting-pigeons-roof-shuts-part-idaho-city-29586004

I really found this quite comical.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

If I seen someone on top of a building with a rifle I probobly would call the police,Way to many strange folks out there.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

He's lucky he lives in idaho. If he lived in utah the cops may have gunned him down. They seem to have an itchy trigger finger down here.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> He's lucky he lives in idaho. If he lived in utah the cops may have gunned him down. They seem to have an itchy trigger finger down here.


I disagree.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> He's lucky he lives in idaho. If he lived in utah the cops may have gunned him down. They seem to have an itchy trigger finger down here.


There were 14 officer involved fatalities last year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> There were 14 officer involved fatalities last year.


That's twice as many as the previous year in utah

and 11 more than idaho.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> That's twice as many as the previous year in utah
> 
> and 11 more than idaho.


Utah population 2.9 million Idaho population 1.6 million.

Not saying you're wrong. Just saying it's not a fair comparison.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Play this out in 20 different citys across the U.S. Wonder what the outcome would be?Glad it worked out for the kid!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What charges did they give the kid? Pigeons are migratory birds... and out of season.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Without knowing all that happened there are a couple. 

Failure to comply with a officers commands

Shooting a pellet rifle or BB gun in city limits. 

Or in my day, we are to going to tell your dad and let him handle it. 
I would rather of gone to jail.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Critter said:


> Or in my day, we are to going to tell your dad and let him handle it.
> I would rather of gone to jail.


That's probably the way it went. The end of the article said the kid will not face any charges.


----------

